# Summer patterns for flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Now that Summer is here, and the last few cold fronts are stalling over the region, we can focus on traditional summer areas for flounder. Summer usually means constant winds from the SE and tide levels closer to normal ranges. Flounder are an easy fish to predict movements, and they are always following an easy meal. Right now the flounder are gorging on shrimp flowing out of the back marshes on the outgoing tide. If you find the best ambush points along the moving current areas, the flounder will be there. Smaller bait-fish like croaker and perch are emerging right now, and within a few weeks the flounder will transition to eating these larger baitfish, after the shrimp run is complete in early June.

*5/11/2017*
I had the Jim R. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair with SSE wind at 10-15 mph and normal tide levels. The water clarity was amazing tonight, and we never ran into any dirty water, making the fish very easy to see. We got on the fish fast tonight, and the action never let up. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 10:15pm (1 hour 30 minutes of gigging).

*I have a last minute opening for a "late trip" tonight, Friday May 12. Please call me ASAP if you are interested.*

*Upcoming open dates:
May: 22, 23, 24, 29
June: 7, 12-15, 18, 22, 26-30*

I also do "late trips" on request. This is the best way to get a trip in on short notice when I'm already booked. Late trips usually leave the dock between 11pm-1am, just call and ask for more details...

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Perfect weather tonight, and big flounder*

*5/12/2017*
I had the Kyle J. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with dead calm winds and low tide level that was falling fast. We made quick work of the fish tonight, and we were able to be selective, gigging only the larger fish we came across. The largest fish were sitting in deeper murky water further from shore, and the smaller ones were in clear water close to the bank. We passed up on many fish in the 14-16" range tonight, looking for bigger flounder. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead by 10:30pm (1 hour 45 minutes of gigging). The fish tonight were big, with 10 of our fish in the 18-22" range.

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Big flounder with kids*

*5/13/2017*
I had the Jeff G. group of 4 onboard tonight, including his 4 year old daughter and 7 year old son. Conditions were perfect with South wind at 5-10mph and slightly low tide level. We got on the fish fast again tonight, with only a few brief lulls in the action. The kids did an awesome job gigging a bunch of fish early, and then they handed the gig over to Mom to finish out the night for her Mothers Day present. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 11:15pm (2 hours 30 minutes of gigging). The fish were big again tonight with most in the 17-19" range, and the three largest in the 21-23" range.

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*another great night*

*5/14/2017*
I had Richard C. and his wife onboard tonight, celebrating their anniversary and mothers day. Conditions were fair, with SE winds at 15mph and low tide levels. Things started a little slow, with lots of dirty water, but once we found clear water, it was on. Most of the flounder were holding on outer sandbars far from shore in deeper open water. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 9:45pm (1 hour of gigging). The fish tonight were solid, all in the 15-19" range.

*Upcoming open dates:*
*May: 22, 24, 29
June: 7, 12, 13, 15, 22, 26, 27, 28, 30
July: 6-9, 11-17, 20-27, 29-31*

* I also do "late trips" on request, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked. Late trips normally depart the dock around 11pm-1am.*

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*windy night*

*5/15/2017*
I had the Cliff H. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with 20mph SE winds and slightly low tide levels. After a long rough boat ride out, we found lots of active flounder holding near schools of small perch and croaker. We made fast work of the fish tonight, gigging our 15 fish limit by 9:30pm (45 minutes of gigging).

*Upcoming open dates:
May: 22, 29 
June: 12, 13, 15, 22, 26, 27, 28
July: 6, 9, 11-17, 20-27, 29-31*
I also do "late trips" after my first group is done, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked. Late trips normally depart the dock around 11pm-1am. Just call and ask for availability...

*Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053*


----------

